# New Shimano product: Lucanus System



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Shimano is at it again; a new "must have" system for targeting bottom fish. The Lucanus System will be debuted in the US in March. Like the Butterfly System, the Lucanus System is marketed as a package; jigs and specific rods and reels. The system uses a unique jig, light rods and a modified, improved Calcutta reel (LJV). The jigs are are heavy, tear-drop shaped painted lead alloy with a skirt and dancing stinger hooks like the Butterfly has. Both the hooks and skirts are easily replaceable. The rod is a new model called the Tescata that is made from TC4 graphite. The LJV Calcutta reel has six ARB bearings, a 5:1 ratio and a larger crank handle. Shimano recommends that you use light (20lb) spectra and a mono top shot.

Here is a link for a video that explains the Lucanus System http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...dFile.tmp/Lucanus Instructional Video.wmv.wmv

A review with pictures: http://www.tackletour.com/reviewshimanolucanusjigpreview.html

I still haven't bought into the Butterfly system. I've tried knife jigs, but I'm not going to drop a couple grand on new rods, reels and jigs just because the Shimano marketing department says that it's the best thing since sliced bread. I doubt that I would run out and buy into the Lucanus system either. I am a fisherman, so the urge is there to try the latest tackle, but I think I'll pass on this for a while. Well, I might just buy a couple of the jigs......just to try 'em out. :lol:


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Saw this jig in action on yesterday's IFISH episode.

Looks the goods and the show said they should be available here sometime around August this year. Could be dynamite on the kingies, snapper and jewfish I reckon.

Check em out http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...products/lucanus_jig_system/lucanus_jigs.html

Marty


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Any ideas on the cost of the jigs?


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Rather pricey where I've seen them in Sydney tackle shops: $20 plus for name brand Diawa/Shimano versions. By the by Shimano are doing their usual excellent marketing job on a style of lure developed by other Japanese lure makers. Then bringing out rods/reels they say are all part of "the system". There are Chinese versions around for about $10 each. 
You can make your own for just a few bucks each if you want: Either Nitro or TT jighead (The 3/8th Nitro with smaller _ I think size 1/0 or 2/0 but still heavy duty hook is a good all rounder for shallower waters if yu are gonna add an assist hook). Powder paint or just nail varnish the head for some colour/bling, bind on (or just superglue) some spinnerbait tails onto the jighead collar, leaving a few strands longer for the tentacle look, shove a short length of lumo tubing up the hookshank and onto the remaining part of the collar where it will stay put, and also help flare out the spinner bait tail. Loop a small assist hook onto bend of the small jighead hook. Two "legs" cut from a plastic trolling squid/trolling head skirt also make great longer tentacles as in the Lucanus style. Add some eyes if you wish. Go fish. Lot less painfull to lose than $20 lure and works pretty well too.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I bought 40g and 60g Duel Madai jigs. Just use them on my heavy baitcaster. Stuff buying a new outfit for them. Have only managed sb so far


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

There a really neat looking jig, it looks like a squid or an occy under water , but a little expensive , especially when they are promoting the whole package , but then again they know they have a market that can afford it


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like they start at US $15 for the smaller 80gm jigs up to US $18 for the larger 200gm jigs.

E.g. http://www.seaisletackle.com/browse.cfm/2,287.html

A joint order from the states could be the go to save on postage.... :twisted: 

Marty


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Not quite the same - but a Blingged up Jig with a lumo occy on the hook. I took this to the Maldives and they got hammered too much by the Barracoudas.... the jig itself is lumo and the eyes of the occy also..... just a cheaper option... I'm sure additional bling could be added

Woppie


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

They have been tried here on snapper successfully , the main complaint seems to be that the assist hooks are pretty weak .


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah my thoughts exactly on the hooks and the size of the gape - if you had something half decent at it - looks like it would get destroyed !!! Theres a Daiwa version... something like Felty Rubbers :shock: :shock: they too look a bit small on the hook size etc


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

yes, very small hooks. I bought some small 40gm to use for snapper/kings


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> yes, very small hooks. I bought some small 40gm to use for snapper/kings


Where'd you get the pink thing? If you say Gawler tackle I will have to shoot you :lol:.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

They say that the smaller hooks get a better hook-up percentage. Lots of the research and development was done at the Channel Islands in SoCal and Northern Baja California. I'm not sure if you would get the same results with all fisheries. From what I've seen in videos, snapper pull much harder than our rockfish. You might have to go up in hook size to handle the snapper.

After hearing reports from people who were involved with some of the testing, I don't doubt that they work. I just don't know if they work well enough to be worth the cost. If a 4oz. sinker and some squid bits on a dropper loop will catch rockfish; do I really need a $17 lure, a specialized rod and expensive reel? Hell, I still haven't found the need to buy real Shimano butterfly jigs, and I definitely won't go out and buy a $700 Torsa reel. For now I'll stick to the imitation jigs and a $130 Torium. I don't have the money to go out and buy the "new best lure" every time there is a new marketing campaign. The old tried and true methods still work fine for me.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

What did some one say - they are there to catch the fisherman and not the fish ??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

Here's a thread that might be worth a look

http://www.fishing.net.nz/asp_forums/fo ... ?TID=28156


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Its like a cross between a lumo squid, spinnerbait, a knife jig, a skirted lure and a SWF/feather, you should be able to catch everything in the ocean with them jsut drop em over the side and wait...BUT only if you use the proprietary rod/reel combo fish are smart, you know.


----------

